# Weirdest Crush you have had?



## hbk4894 (May 27, 2015)

Mine - Rosie from Corrie


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Years ago, there was a period of time when I thought Sandra Bernhard was smoking hot.

Then the alcohol wore off.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I developed a weird crush on Gene Wilder. wtf? haha (a crush i no longer have I must add!)

Edit*
Do cartoon characters count? Coz I have also had a crush on Aladdin


----------



## mam665 (Oct 20, 2012)

When I was a kid I had a crush on Secretariat (the Racehorse). I wanted to be him. My wierdest human crush was probably "Bones" from Star Trek, or maybe Andy Williams. I was a strange little girl I guess.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Grape. Normally I only drink Orange Crush, but grape was a bit weird by comparison.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Here are my weirdest crushes:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And the entire cast of Alf


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You win.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

mam665 said:


> When I was a kid I had a crush on Secretariat (the Racehorse). I wanted to be him.


Me too. I still have a man-crush on Secretariat. 

Now I'm man-crushing on American Pharoah. :grin2:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sighhhhhhh......


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

That's like the LEAST weird crush you can have, bandit. More like the "most expected" or "most common" crush for a man your age who owned a television growing up.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Lara Croft from Tomb Raider!











at least I eventually got to... well "you know" for a while,.... !!!! :smile2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Um...again...not weird in the least.

C'mon you guys, you can do better than that.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

How about Adrian Brody? I think his nose is some sort of phallic symbol :laugh:


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> Years ago, there was a period of time when I thought Sandra Bernhard was smoking hot.
> 
> Then the alcohol wore off.


Wow, just how much were you drinking back then?

:surprise:


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

I have been watching Breaking Bad recently. I should have watched it while it was on the air. I developed a crush on Walter White after he shaved his head and grew a goatee. I find that look very sexy. His intellect and deep voice is also a turn on. Maybe it is because Walter White reminds me of my husband; my husband is also a very cerebral type with glasses and a bald head. 

I also have a crush on Archer Sterling. Yes, I realize he is a cartoon. 

I need help. I know.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> That's like the LEAST weird crush you can have, bandit. More like the "most expected" or "most common" crush for a man your age who owned a television growing up.


Okay.

Mrs. Giacamino, the office secretary at my elementary school. 

Built...for...speed... 

She was beyond hot. I saw her about three years ago...she's in her sixties now and she is still hot.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Still not that weird, but better.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Lila said:


> How about Adrian Brody? I think his nose is some sort of phallic symbol :laugh:


The wife has a thing for him, too.


----------



## mam665 (Oct 20, 2012)

Every pre-teen girls dream? :iagree::


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

My weirdest would probably be Huge Laurie from Dr House.

Probably not weird enough for your thread Faithfulwife, but still probably one of my weirdest.

I'll tell you, he's one hell of a kisser!! (At least in my dreams he was.) I think I dreamed of him for a straight week. Don't know why, I usually don't have hang-ups about famous ppl, or actors.


----------



## helenbean (Aug 13, 2015)

Probably my crush on Speed Racer. I was gonna marry him until my sister ruined it and told me he was just a drawing.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Tim Curry


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

The most interesting man in the world ...


----------



## joriek (Aug 18, 2015)

Don Draper from "Mad Men." Wow! He is a broken man who knows it but presents a strong persona. He understands people and peoples flaws. Non judgemental. A lot like my husband.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> Tim Curry


I see you shiver...with antici....









...pation.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Once me and some friends were watching "Pulp Fiction" and I mentioned that I thought Amanda Plummer was sexy as hell (Honey Bunny in the diner scene).

My friends turned to me and gave me the weirdest look. I just said "What? I think she's hot! Sorry!" LOL!


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Here are my weirdest crushes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! We just saw Weird Al a few weeks ago in concert! My son (age 5) is obsessed with him and says he's "Weird Al's #1 fan"

Hahaha!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Don't know if these will pass others' litmus test of "weird", but since they're not actual living people (one's not even technically people!) maybe they approach the city limits of Oddville (population of 1...me?)











When I was a child I was completely in love with Aslan. It damn near wrecked me when he sacrificed himself for that assh0le Edmund. I cried so hard, the words blurred and I almost passed out from hyperventilating. 


Then when I was a late teen I fell in love with the beautifully tortured and haunted Heathcliff from Wuthering Heights. Le sigh. That crush persists to this day. Still <3 him so damned hard!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I absolutely understand about Aslan!


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Just remembered another weird crush i had as a young teenager- Chevy Chase. May not sound too strange but given there is a 40 YEAR age gap between him and I.... haha


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Kylie84 said:


> Just remembered another weird crush i had as a young teenager- Chevy Chase. May not sound too strange but given there is a 40 YEAR age gap between him and I.... haha


Wow, given he is 71 that would mean you are 111 yrs old ... gotta be the oldest person on TAM (which is saying a lot )


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Wow, given he is 71 that would mean you are 111 yrs old ... gotta be the oldest person on TAM (which is saying a lot )


HAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!
And I don't own a walking stick!!! I am doing alright for myself :nerd:
I also remembered another old crush- Davis Strassman. Yep.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Pale redheads, all of em.
Ivy








Mary








Lucy


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

As a kid:
The entire cast of the 'A' Team
The Monkees
The Young Riders

As a teen:
Heathcliff from Wurthering Heights (Amen, C of M!)
This chick in my 11th grade dance class (I am female and am hetero, but MAJORLY crushed on this gal!)

As an adult:
Vegita from Dragonball Z
Snape from Harry Potter
Halley Barry (again, totally hetero.)


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

GA HEART said:


> As a kid:
> The entire cast of the 'A' Team
> The Monkees
> The Young Riders
> ...


Ohhh yeah, Snape! I developed a crush on him watching Love Actually for some reason. Look at us, bloody weirdos hahaha


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

How could I forget... Joey Jeremiah.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Grace Jones.

Yeah. I'm not kidding. When she played that Nubian warrior woman on Conan the Detroyer, I really had a crush on her. I wanted her to knock me over, step on my face and make me her man-*****. I wonder whatever happened to her? You never hear about her anymore.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Grace Jones.
> 
> Yeah. I'm not kidding. When she played that Nubian warrior woman on Conan the Detroyer, I really had a crush on her. I wanted her to knock me over, step on my face and make me her man-*****. I wonder whatever happened to her? *You never hear about her anymore.*


Really? She made the news a couple of months ago with a performance.

Grace Jones topless at Parklife festival as she puts on a unique performance | Daily Mail Online


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Really? She made the news a couple of months ago with a performance.
> 
> Grace Jones topless at Parklife festival as she puts on a unique performance | Daily Mail Online


:rofl::rofl:


She is so badass!


----------

